# M2 (Memorizing the Letter Positions)



## chicken9290 (Aug 16, 2011)

Does anyone have tips for how to quickly learn the memorization for the edge pieces?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 16, 2011)

i just practiced doing edges with the letters, just going through them until i got to the right sticker, and not too long after i knew most of the letters. so basically just practice.


----------



## NeedReality (Aug 16, 2011)

After a few solves of forcing yourself to use the letters for memo, you should be able to recall which one it is pretty quickly just out of habit. Also make sure the letters are in an order that makes sense to you, or else you probably won't pick up on it as fast. It just takes some practice.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 16, 2011)

NeedReality said:


> After a few solves of forcing yourself to use the letters for memo, you should be able to recall which one it is pretty quickly just out of habit. Also make sure the letters are in an order that makes sense to you, or else you probably won't pick up on it as fast. It just takes some practice.



ok will do



vcuber13 said:


> i just practiced doing edges with the letters, just going through them until i got to the right sticker, and not too long after i knew most of the letters. so basically just practice.


 

thanks ill work on this


----------

